# Bear dog gone missing.



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a dog loose in the Nebo Creek area. He is a walker hound. If anyone hears of any dogs running around in that neck of the woods please let me know. I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

have you heard anything yet about the dog. I live up there and will keep my eye open for him good luck! Where were you at when you let him go and which direction were you headed?


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea I got him back. Thanks for asking and for anyone that had their eyes pealed for a missing dog


----------

